
Robot Locusts - jonbaer
http://europe.newsweek.com/mini-robot-locusts-492433
======
kaosjester
We spent so long asking if we _could_ do it, that we never stopped to ask if
we _should_.

~~~
daxfohl
People spend so much time talking about "the singularity" but billions of tiny
dumb things seems much more like a danger.

~~~
rzzzt
The tinier, the worse:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_goo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_goo)

~~~
daledavies
That's pretty scary. We spend a lot of time talking about AI taking over (like
in the Terminator films), but the grey goo scenario seems much more realistic!

~~~
T0T0R0
So, the T-1000 was not an apparatus made of grey goo?

